# What do teenagers do on weekends



## asdadsad (Oct 25, 2015)

I just moved ro Bristol and am wondering what fellow teenagers do here. I'm trying to socialize and meet new people but have no idea where peers go in this city.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 25, 2015)

Why don't young people join social clubs? 

(Sorry.)


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2015)

Well, what kind of age? 13 year olds and 18 year olds do different kind of things, I would imagine. Also what part of Bristol are you in?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 25, 2015)

asdadsad said:


> I just moved ro Bristol and am wondering what fellow teenagers do here. I'm trying to socialize and meet new people but have no idea where peers go in this city.


Do you like raving? There's a decent amount of good electronic music coming out of Bristol, so I'd be surprised if there weren't some amazing clubs/music venues. I admit, I know nothing about Bristol other than that, tho


----------



## dessiato (Oct 25, 2015)

The only thing I know about Bristol is that it's in England. Mrs D  had Been there and thought it was very boring. I guess that doesn't help.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 25, 2015)

I think the in thing is huffing glue and drinking cider.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 25, 2015)

Cider and ketamine


----------



## asdadsad (Oct 25, 2015)

Well, I meant 16-18 year olds. Since we can't go clubbing it's pretty hard to get an idea where lots of people can gather. And about the raving - where? Isn't that strictly for over 18 year olds only?


----------



## keybored (Oct 25, 2015)

There always seem to be loads of groups of teenagers on Castle Park at the weekends or school holidays (weather permitting), maybe try and mingle there. Same goes for College Green on a smaller scale (bit more skate oriented maybe).


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2015)

dessiato said:


> The only thing I know about Bristol is that it's in England. Mrs D  had Been there and thought it was very boring. I guess that doesn't help.


 Mrs. D will have to come and visit when I move back there soon...'boring' is not a word known to me in relation to my hometown!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2015)

16-18 year olds can't go clubbing?

Times have changed since I was a teenager.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Do you like raving? There's a decent amount of good electronic music coming out of Bristol, so I'd be surprised if there weren't some amazing clubs/music venues. I admit, I know nothing about Bristol other than that, tho





nogojones said:


> Cider and ketamine



Cider has always been the 'n' thing as a young teenager...though in my day it was cider and dodo's...


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2015)

asdadsad said:


> Well, I meant 16-18 year olds. Since we can't go clubbing it's pretty hard to get an idea where lots of people can gather. And about the raving - where? Isn't that strictly for over 18 year olds only?


 They have under 18 nights at some venues...though I'm not sure where these days...

Try this

Bristol pubs, clubs, restaurants, nightlife and more from Whats on Bristol


----------



## keybored (Oct 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> 16-18 year olds can't go clubbing?
> 
> Times have changed since I was a teenager.



Door staff seem a lot stricter on ID nowadays. I know there are clubs that cater for under 18s, but according to my son they are "shit".


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 25, 2015)

They're all reading books


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2015)

keybored said:


> Door staff seem a lot stricter on ID nowadays. I know there are clubs that cater for under 18s, but according to my son they are "shit".



As a responsible adult I suppose I should say "jolly good, it's no good thing that kids are getting into clubs anyway" but awwww, seems a shame they'll miss out on that.

The real test in my town was whether you got into Minsky's, the 21+ club. If not, there was always The Blitz across the road.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2015)

Incidentally, I got broke up with by a guy from near Bristol in Minsky's. Minsky's was nowhere near Bristol (East Midlands). After some drunken crying in the loos I copped off with someone else who ended up being the guy I eventually lost my virginity to, so all was not lost.

Well, apart from my virginity.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> Cider has always been the 'n' thing as a young teenager...though in my day it was cider and dodo's...


Snakebite !


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2015)

Snakebite and black!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Snakebite and black!


That too ! Sometimes with pernod as well


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2015)

Buy some buds dude


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Snakebite and black!



Had some good times on that. 

Expect if I had one now I'd die.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

If my teenager is anything to go by, they sometimes spend time with their mates, other times they spend massive amounts of time on a computer playing MMOs and chatting with their mates on Skype or Raidcall. From the point of view of getting to know new mates, are you at college or 6th form or something because that seems quite a good way to meet others.


----------



## passenger (Oct 25, 2015)

make model air crafts


----------



## keybored (Oct 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Snakebite and black!


"Diesel"?


----------



## asdadsad (Oct 25, 2015)

Raving sounds interestring but apparently they're illegal so I can't really find out about them without an insider. And I'm 17 and in college.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 25, 2015)

social media, an pirate radio for insider info on parties/raves. I usually relied on word of mouth when I was at college.

I celebrated my 18th at Club Loco in Bristol in 1999. Hard house downstairs and triphop upstairs. Rolled up in a stretch limo too, for the fucking LOLS


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 26, 2015)

Have you tried:

meet-up.com


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> social media, an pirate radio for insider info on parties/raves. I usually relied on word of mouth when I was at college.
> 
> I celebrated my 18th at Club Loco in Bristol in 1999. Hard house downstairs and triphop upstairs. Rolled up in a stretch limo too, for the fucking LOLS



I've rolled up to many clubs in Bristol in a stretch limo too...


----------



## dervish (Oct 26, 2015)

Do you skate? Even if not, just go spend time in a skate park, generally friendly people there, and if you want you can learn an almost completely useless skill. Or take some paint cans and paint something. 


Where are you in the city? 



steveo87 said:


> Have you tried:
> 
> meet-up.com



having only recently discovered meetup.com I can highly recommend it, it's a great way to meet people, I had no idea how much is going on!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm on a few meetup.com mailing lists for local stuff, and one for playing badminton in London. My other half has organised one or two in our flat for her interests. It's a cool site.

I also met up with a group of great people who I'm still friends with via twitter just based on searching our postcode and local blogging people who tweet a lot.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 26, 2015)

meetup.com looks like a cool site, I might use it!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2015)

keybored said:


> Door staff seem a lot stricter on ID nowadays. I know there are clubs that cater for under 18s, but according to my son they are "shit".


16-18 were probably my only clubbing years.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> 16-18 were probably my only clubbing years.


how many seals did you get?


----------

